# Crossbow



## KappaSig (Jun 20, 2005)

Am looking for input on a good crossbow - not for hunting - just want one to mess around with

have been looking at Barnett Ghost 400 CRT Carbon Lite Crossbow 

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

I have a blacked out barnet wildcat c5 with a true global reticle scope that I love! Iv shot lots of pigs with it but I started school and don't use it anymore... its for sale if your interested... just shoot me a PM.

Michael


----------



## KSHunter (Sep 22, 2011)

*Barnett - no*

I'd steer clear of the Barnett. I returned a Barnett to Bass Pro after two weeks of use. Then bought a Horton Max Impact that I still use. Purchased it because they were the only company who had lifetime warranty on limbs, but they no longer warranty lifetime. I purchased a Parker Tornado two years ago. They have a lifetime limb warranty. It shoots great. I feel comfortable shooting targets out to 50 yards, but wouldn't take a deer that far. I've hunted with cross bow for years when you had to have a disability. I also have special licenses for KS and WV. Taken 151 and a 163 eight pointer in KS. I just heard now that KS changed their law like TX has but you have to be 55 years old before you use a crossbow in archery season.


----------



## oakforestmx (Feb 9, 2011)

Texas should implement that 55 rule.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

oakforestmx said:


> Texas should implement that 55 rule.


WHY??? If you don't like them, don't mess with others who do. And the facts about kills and "wounded" animals are the same as compound bows. Look it up. I'll help you. Ohio is one of the states that lead the way in crossbow studies and they have long term data that supports crossbows.

Maybe we should eliminate regular compound bows and go to old style Indian bows???

Geee


----------



## Old River Rat (Dec 29, 2007)

I just bought a Wicked ridge invader. Thing is deadly accurate. I put 3 arrows so close together I could wrap my hand around all 3 @ 40 yards. plus I paid 399 at academy.


----------

